
Towards Fairness in Visual Recognition: Effective Strategies for Bias Mitigation - EvgeniyZh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.11834v1
======
lemmonii
I never really got the motivation for this. Please correct me if I'm wrong but
it seems like if I am creating a neural net to recognise if someone is
smiling, I should use all the information in the picture, including race and
gender.

